# Scotts 2554 PTO Problem



## Intech (Aug 13, 2011)

I have a Scotts S2554 garden tractor and about a week ago while mowing the engine suddenly died like the key had been turned off. When I disengage the PTO it will crank with no problem, pull out the switch and it immediately dies. I disconnected the wiring harness to the cluch thinking maybe it was a clutch problem but with it disconnected the same thing still happened, then I disconnected the brake switch and jumped the normally closed side as well as the normally open side and again the same thing happened. By the way I also checked the coil to the clutch and it had continuity thru it, dealer thought it may be the PTO switch on the dash so I replaced it but no luck also checked the relay to see if it was working and it does as does the seat switch, with the engine running get off the seat and the engine dies so I know it is good. 

Anyone have any ideas or an electrical schematic to show how the circuit is actually working? Apparently John Deere likes to keep the technica stuff hid so that we have to bring it to them to get it fixed.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome to TF.
Do the blades turn freely by hand..engine off.
Could there be something stalking mower deck pulley/pullies. ?
Have you trace wires fore bare area which could be ground out pto?
Would there fuse?
Does the belt move freely?


----------



## zardoz5 (Sep 7, 2013)

*S2554 PTO issue*

I am struggling with a somewhat related issue - seat pressure safety switch. It is difficult to find a schematic for these tractors to help trace possible trouble spots. I did find a site that will sell you a service manual for $8.00 - or so they claim. I'm considering it and hoping there is an electrical scematic that is useable. You might consider this to help you troubleshoot your PTO problem. Wish I could be of more help.
zardo

http://www.tradebit.com/filedetail.php/147432999-john-deere-scotts-s2048-s2348-s2554-yard


----------

